# Constantly loosing stirrups in new saddle-getting the fenders to stay turned out.



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So I've had this issue for awhile now and I'm wondering if the new saddle just needs its time to break in or If anyone has any tricks. I got the saddle new last Christmas. Only saddle I own so it gets used a majority of the time and is still a bit stiff in the fenders. Before I moved barns I was using the broomstick idea to turn the fenders which worked for awhile but they always just went back to there normal way. They also have those cheapie rawhide stirrups on them which I'm going to change tomorrow because I bought aluminum ones with thick tread on them. I also read that if you put the stirrup keepers bck on that it'll help turn the fenders back out. But because my stirrups are on the smallest hole they'll go I cannot fit the keeper back on because the fender is wider there. 

Any tips? I constantly loose my stirrups especially when cantering because no matter what my saddle just wants to keep turning back to its normal state. I'm constantly fighting with it. Any tips to get my fenders to permanently turn out?!

Here's what my rawhide stirrups look like for comparison and the new ones I just got. 

Old stirrups- https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&tbo=d&biw=320&bih=416&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=rawhide+stirrups&oq=rawhide+stirrups&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.3..0i24j0i5i24.240008.244262.0.244762.16.7.0.0.0.0.397.2289.0j1j1j5.7.0...0.0...1ac.1.2AQkBbY_aRc#i=60

New- https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&tbo=d&biw=320&bih=416&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=aluminum+stirrups&oq=aluminum+sti&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.2.0j0i24l4.104712.109556.0.111594.12.12.0.0.0.0.483.2872.0j6j3j1j2.12.0...0.0...1ac.1.0vslDQ2KojY#i=2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Did you wet down the fenders before turning them with a broomstick? soaking the lower half of the fender in warm water, then turning them and allowing them to dry with the broomstick in them works well. They just require oiling afterwards.

Or you could just buy something like this:
Tough-1 Stirrup Rotator - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds like you definitely need to somehow get a keeper around the fender to keep it closed so that stirrup doesn't move up and down....don't want to have a wreck! I'm short too and my fenders are on the last hole, but they slide up and down so I can keep the smalles part of the fender down and wrap my keeper around it tight just above the stirrup.....have you tried pulling that fender down to roll the smallest part back down.....sometimes actually putting the saddle on the horse and stepping down into it will make it roll down into place, they require a bit of muscle sometimes.......and a horse is the best place to do it, because the saddle is cinched to something!!! Plus it's good desensitizing time in the saddle!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw the turners but don't like the feel of the fender just staying next to your leg instead of actually turning with the stirrup. I'd rather the fenders just be turned lol. I didn't wet down the fender. I heard of that though. If I wet them down could I use leather balm on It instead of oil? My saddle is a lighter one that id probably cry if it ended up getting stained or ruined from wetting the fenders. It's not a cheap saddle 

This is my saddle here-
http://www.dailyequine.com/horsesaddleshop/custom-barrel-racing-saddle.jpg

Do you see how it's skinny where the keeper is and as you work your way up the fender towards the seat it gets bigger? Well my legs are so short I have them on the first hole which is where the fender starts getting bigger. It's almost impossible to put a keep on the bigger part  I may be able to try and force it but its doubtful. If my legs were just a smidge longer I would be able to get em back on but that big part of the fender screwed me 

Are the stirrup can move up and down but I've never had an issue with it doing that. The issue is just trying to keep my feet actually in the stirrups! Hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

No I couldn't get your pics to work, but being that I'm on the last hole on mine, the fender should still slide enough for you to place the smallest part just about the stirrup.....sigh if only I could get your pics working!!! LOL! I want to see! But if they're not strapped they will be very loose and floppy unless you have a whole lot of heel down and weight in them.....should you ever try to pull your foot out quick, you may get hung up....:-(


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Hm. Maybe ill try to figure it out tomorrow when I go to the barn anyway to put the new stirrups on. If I had my computer id upload a pic but am on the phone 

Edit- here's a picture of it so you guys can see it. This is actually my saddle. Ignore me pulling my pony, he's stubborn. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Here ya go.................
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/turning-western-stirrups-17669/


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I like that idea but I cannot get the stirrup keeper on my saddle (see above post & picture) am going to try again tomorrow, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well bungie it there till it dries. You can use something other than a keeper.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is there a saddle shop near you ? take your saddle and ask if they can cut back the fender some


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, I see, there SHOULD be an extra inch or two play there to get that fender through so you can put the keeper on....if there isn't, I'd take it to a saddle shop and get the fenders cut back just like Stevenson suggested.

Sometimes you just have to haul on the fender a bit though.....I hope that's just the case


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I will try that. If not I guess I'll have to take it to the saddle shop! Yippee. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

You can buy kids' fenders and have them put on.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I use a little garden shovel handle for mine. :3 I just make sure I pit it back in after every ride. It stays long enough for the time I ride (usually 3-4 hours or a day of showing). Albeit, I can keep my keepers on since I'm on the second to last hole, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

pick up the flap on your saddle below the seat, look up where the fenders go around the tree. The fenders are usually a big loop. Push all the way up on the outer big part of the fenders, while pulling down on the thinner inside strap of the fender, it will rotate the wider leather up, and the thinner leather down, giving you the place to put the keeper, then wet the leather, do the broom stick thing, once dry oil it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Joe is right, the leathers should slide through the opening in the tree and you should be able to rotate them enough to still use your keeper. And they will stay bent easier too, because you will be bending the leather where it is thinner instead of fighting the thickest part of the fender like you are now.

My main reason for posting though it to tell you NOT to wet the fenders if you are concerned about keeping them looking nice. I recently bought a like-new saddle for $250 which is a $1000 saddle. The only flaw with it is the previous owners must have really drenched the fenders to try to turn them. They succeeded in turning them but the fenders have the ugliest water marks on them now. Big dark, ugly water marks on an otherwise new light oil saddle. I could just kick them for that! But maybe I wouldn't have gotten it so cheap if they would have taken good care of it. But your saddle is similar in color to mine, so I wouldn't wet it if I were you.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah. Totally forgot the fenders can pull up...dumb me!! 

I won't wet my fenders cause I'm too scared of marks. Will try what joe said first cause what I'm doing now is a PITA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

How about misting the backs with water? Not the part you can see.


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

did you oil it to make it less stiff then do the broom stick idea 
we did it with a 2x4 i think that mite have made a difference cuz of the weight and we didnt oil it


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Sounds like you definitely need to somehow get a keeper around the fender to keep it closed so that stirrup doesn't move up and down....don't want to have a wreck! I'm short too and my fenders are on the last hole, but they slide up and down so I can keep the smalles part of the fender down and wrap my keeper around it tight just above the stirrup.....have you tried pulling that fender down to roll the smallest part back down.....sometimes actually putting the saddle on the horse and stepping down into it will make it roll down into place, they require a bit of muscle sometimes.......and a horse is the best place to do it, because the saddle is cinched to something!!! Plus it's good desensitizing time in the saddle!


I said the same thing as all the others on page one.....


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> I said the same thing as all the others on page one.....



I thought you meant something totally different!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I thought you meant something totally different!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha no, I meant to pull the fender up and down.....No worries


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So that trick worked. =) I pulled the fenders up and got the buckle bck on! And my new stirrups work wonderfully. They have extra tread on them so they keep my feet steady in the stirrup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

